

Emacs-24.3 released - kindahero
http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/NEWS.24.3

======
kindahero
From the last release (8 months ago) 2519 files changed, 203613 insertions(+),
124051 deletions(-)

Incredible to see how much work has put into Emacs development.

